# LAST YEAR'S Rose Garden Party Pictures!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Rose Garden Party Pictures!*

39

As everyone looks through these - please post and say who is who!!! I did a few of them, but I am DONE for the night.

_From left to right--Blazer Prophet, Hap, Rice, Bintim's son, Barrett, Wheels, Pranica_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

41

_Group shot of everyone. I'm not going to name everyone!  _


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

40

_Hap, Rice, Barrett, Wheels, Pranica_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

42

_Another group shot._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

47

_Hmmm, RW#30 is in the back... don't know who the other people are besides Pranica._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

43

_Yet another group shot._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

44

_RG, "Some Dude From Georgia,"  and Snappah!_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

50

_CFFI is in front of the camera, HOWIE is behind her._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

51

_Almost the exact picture as the before, but this time CFFI's husband has taken CFFI's place in the picture._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

52

_In the center of the picture is theWanker with his wife. The rest are too small in the shot to name._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

55

_RG, L4L, Snappah, and 4-For-Snapper_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

57
Snapper, Outsider, Pete Pranica


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

56

_Hmmmm... I believe the person on the very left is tlong (could be wrong), and the person of the very right is BP. Snapper's in the middle, and I do not believe the other two people post here. _


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

58

_BP_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

60

_Hap, Schilly, 4-For-Snapper, L4L_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

61

_Hap, Schilly, L4L_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

o

_Hap's talking to theWanker in the back, and I do not know who is in the foreground._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

01

_Same picture as the one up above_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

04
Hap, Mike Rice, Mike Barrett, Brian Wheeler, Pete Pranica


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

05

_Same picture as the one up above_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

06

_Wheels, RW#30, Barrett, Pranica_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

71

_warecoon and HOWIE. warecoon said he'll register here under this name._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

69

_RG and RW#30_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

68

_Nice group shot from the back_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

67

_Starting from the bottom row in the back, we have CFFI, s a b a s11, theWanker's wife, theWanker, and bintim's son. From the top row starting in the back, we have hasoos in the red shirt, hasoos' friend, and FB._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

66

_Starting from the front, we have bintim70, bintim's son, theWanker and his wife, s a b a s11, and CFFI waaaaaay in the back_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

65

_In bottom row, starting with the closest person, we have bintim70, bintim's son, theWanker, and hasoos and his friend in the upper row._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

64

_Hap, Schilly, 4-For-Snapper, L4L, and L4L's father._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

63

_Hap, Schilly, 4-For-Snapper, L4L, and L4L's father. _


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

62

_ Hap's bald head??  _


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

89

_FeloniusThunk_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

87

_L4L and 4-For-Snapper_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

86

_RG and L4L! *The coolest picture of the night!*_ :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

82

Hap, Schilly, 4-for-Snapper?, L4L, DadL4L


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

81

_RW#30, and the person behind-the-scenes...Blazer Outsider!!_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

80

_''Some Dude From Georgia,'' then on the left, starting in the front, we have hasoos, hasoos' friend, and FB._


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow, you are at the game posting these pics? 

Awesome!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Who is who?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I didn't know the box you got was the "ghetto box" atop the Rose Garden...

JK guys, looks like fun.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Wow, you are at the game posting these pics?
> 
> Awesome!


DSL in the box, just for us!

Who is who... well L4L is going to edit all of these to tell you!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO, the game isn't over yet...you guys are dedicated! Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

09

_Cheering Stix! . We also have theWanker's wife and s a b a s11 in the picture as well._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

10

_Bottom row, starting from the right, we have FeloniusThunk, bintim and his son, theWanker and his wife. In the top row, starting from the right, we have hasoos' friend and hasoos. Behind hasoos is FB and the person to the left of hasoos is RG._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

11

_L4L is on the left, and starting from the front, we have HOWIE and his pal that he brought along._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

12

_bintim and his son, and theWanker_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

13

_bintim's son having a kickin' good time!_ :rock:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

14

_From the left, we have hasoos' friend, ABM, and FB!_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

15

_Picture of the big screen._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

16

_There's L4L all dazed and confused._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

17

_bintim70, with theWanker in the back._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

18

_More of bintim's son! I'm starting to like this little dude. _


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 11


LMAO, the guy in the red hat in that pic kicks!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

19

_Good picture of hasoos and his friend. In the back, starting from the right, we have ABM, bintim70, and RG._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

20

_Hap with his bald head  and Schilly!_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

21

_HOWIE's pal._


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

22

_I don't know if these two people post, but it looks like they're having a good time!_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

How is this for padding the post count?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Randolph is going nuts!!! 21 points and 12 rebounds!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

You guys look like you had lots of fun. I wish I had gone.

I can not wait to see who fits whos pic. The only one I know for sure is ABM.

I bet I know who L4L is though...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks BlazerOutsider!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm the bald guy who's acting like he's asleep in one picture.


btw, does anyone know how to access the oregonlive pictures?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

oh yaa... what happened with the oregonlive pics?


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I must be that old guy next to bintim's son.:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the memories! I had a great time and can't wait till *Rose Garden Party II.*

Oh yeah, who is going to the photo shoot tomorrow at noon? Bill is rethinking his modeling career and was wondering if anyone kept those lovely girls numbers? SEXY!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

1. Congrats on pulling it off - Looks like you all had a great time!

2. I was listening to the pregame and they had a very nice segment (short and sweet) on you guys. Pretty cool!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, what a GREAT Time!! And the Blazers helped us out by pulling off the W at the end.

OK, I'm officially on record:

*Blazer Outsider Rocks!! THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks ABM...

Everyone else that had a camera their last night!!! Post those pictures!!!

Once we get all of them on here, I will make CD's of all of the pictures from the party and send out CD's to everyone that wants one. The CD will have the higher quality pics on it than those the one's uploaded to the site.

By the way, I have about 20 or so more pics to upload but it is too great a day here in Portland to stay on the computer! I am headed out and will try to upload the pics later for everyone!

DARN, I just realized we had all 3 moderators from this forum at the game and didn't take a picture of the "MOD" squad. Missed opportunities.... darn


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

very cool everyone. Looks like a good time was had by all. Nice to put some faces to the names. thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Great time last night! I went and found a seat in the 100 level at halftime. Meeting Steve Jones was great!

I'm the one with a black Blazer warm-up jacket on. It says "PORTLAND" on the back.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> DSL in the box, just for us!
> 
> Who is who... well L4L is going to edit all of these to tell you!


 

There ya go, BO!  You deserved it after all of the work you did to post these. Thanks again!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> I must be that old guy next to bintim's son.:laugh:


I thought you looked pretty spiffy actually!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AtlantaBLAZERMan</b>!
> OK, I'm officially on record:
> 
> *Blazer Outsider Rocks!! THANK YOU!!!!*


I can't agree more with you, ABM! And thank you, ABM, for putting together this little shindig!! Too bad Crimson couldn't make it. Please give him our best!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> How is this for padding the post count?


:laugh: :laugh: 

This thread is great, BO!  All because of you!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow. That looks like it was a great time. Nice pics. Hope yall had fun.:yes:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Real awesome stuff, guys/gals.

I enjoyed seeing all of the photos, it was awesome stuff. Are you really planning on a Party II?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I enjoyed seeing all of the photos, it was awesome stuff. Are you really planning on a Party II?


Indeed we are. We plan on doing this every year. To quote ABM, "Count on it." :yes:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope so, it was pretty fun. Hey! Where's my picture with Damon!? :sigh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I hope so, it was pretty fun. Hey! Where's my picture with Damon!? :sigh:


The little mini figurine of Damon? Hmm, I don't remember seeing it in this thread... Hey, where was your Stoudamire jersey, RG? I remember hearing from you a while ago that if we all made it to the party, you'd wear your Stoudamire jersey! 

Ah well. It's not too big of a deal.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I said on the other thread, then count me in! 

Well, I'll try to make it up there, but I'll be fully loaded in Laker gear...I'm sure I'll be real popular. :grinning:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> As I said on the other thread, then count me in!
> 
> Well, I'll try to make it up there, but I'll be fully loaded in Laker gear...I'm sure I'll be real popular. :grinning:


I could have sworn this is a Blazer-Fans-Only party, but I'm sure we could make an exception for an awesome admin such as yourself!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> As I said on the other thread, then count me in!
> 
> Well, I'll try to make it up there, but I'll be fully loaded in Laker gear...I'm sure I'll be real popular. :grinning:


There were actually a couple of Lakers fans there in full regalia. They must have been confused about which team was coming when they heard Portland was playing LA. Silly Laker fans.

Of course you'd be welcome! Every good story needs a good villain...


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

You can't tell me nobody got pictures of our groupies... 

:laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> You can't tell me nobody got pictures of our groupies...
> 
> :laugh:


I have a pic, I was being sensitive to any wives that might have thought their men were out prowling... 

I will post it with the rest of the pics later tonight!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Hehe....I was mostly joking, but I do know a couple friends that'll get a kick out of that story and the pics. :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

RG - here is the shot of you and my "little buddy"!

Please continue the five year tradition of slapping him across the room every time he starts to pound the basketball into the floor!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

SCHILLY and HAP!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

These Atlanta boys seemed to enjoy Snapper!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to all of the rest of these up!
46


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

48


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

49


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

70


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

72


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

76


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

08


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Man you guys looked like you had an awesome time...........and the Blazers won!

Maybe one day I will gather all the sixers fans (both of them) and do the same thing.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

59


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

78


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

79


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

02


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

03


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

07


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That's all from me! I know more of you took pictures than flashless Hap! Please post them!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

Man BO your going to have more posts then TBF after this.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> That's all from me! I know more of you took pictures than flashless Hap! Please post them!


I only took 5 pictures, and they were all of the court. 8(

I posted 3 of them, + 1 from Newport.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it's safe to say that Wanker is the man.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 1

Pregame party!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 2

Warecoon at the Pregame Party!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 3

Steve Jones and friends!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 3

Steve, Blazer Outsider, Pete!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 4

CFFI and her Hubby with some of our FANS!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 5

Pete and me listening to RW30


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 6

ABM, please step away from the edge!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 7

HOWIE and Blaze, I am guessing that you can figure it out who is who!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 8

Lets get this game started!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 9

My Ocean shot for HAP!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Photo 10

Blazer Game Day Party at HOWIE's!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Photo 2
> 
> Warecoon at the Pregame Party!!!!


you guys notice what I'm doing?

"look deep into my eyes..you will give me your wallet..."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Photo 9
> 
> My Ocean shot for HAP!!!!!


show off!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Who me? :grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie's shot of the jumbotron showing all of you in the Box!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks Blazer Outsider, I don't know why I was having problems with uploading that photo!!!!:uhoh: 

Shilly really looks happy in that photo!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Thanks Blazer Outsider, I don't know why I was having problems with uploading that photo!!!!:uhoh:
> 
> Shilly really looks happy in that photo!!!!


Yah because he's shoving me out of the way!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

That is right, you were right next to him!!!! :laugh:


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Awesome guys....thanks for posting all these! I didn't bring my camera cuz I couldn't find my battery charger....and as I predicted, I found my charger Saturday morning :upset: 

Good job guys....got em all saved now. If I get real ambitious I might put up a quick website so they're all in one place for download. Let me know if anyone's interested in that.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> I think it's safe to say that Wanker is the man.


I think it's safe to say that Wanker thinks this jes bout every morning when he wakes up.











get yer stinking paws off her, you damn dirty cat.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

For the rest of my shots, I figured I'd save myself the hassle of posting them all individually and just use Photoshop to batch them together. 

Check out the full array over here at:
http://myweb.cableone.net/tmillerx/blazerslides/index.htm

Most of the shots are thanks to the lovely (and married, ahem Blaze) Mrs. the wanker.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*ABM - * I remember you taking a picture of me and CFFI with the huge Sabonis banner. By any chance could you post that? I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Mine came out a little blurry. Sorry bout that, CFFI!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say that Wanker thinks this jes bout every morning when he wakes up.
> ...


Now I'm gonna have that Charleton Heston quote stuck in my head allll night.

"git yer stinkin paws off me you damn dirty ape!"


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

any other pics of the sabas banner... that was a nice touch.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the right time and place for "you carved out his brain you bloody baboon!" Kind of tough to fit in to most conversations.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM promises to post his pictures on Tuesday. Travel ain't easy - especially going from the West Coast to the East Coast.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> any other pics of the sabas banner... that was a nice touch.


Stuart took a couple of really nice ones of my banner. When he gets home, I'm sure he'll put them up. 

I hope I'm not as scary looking in real life as I appear in these pics!!!!  :uhoh:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Howie's shot of the jumbotron showing all of you in the Box!


^ That is an awesome photo.

Thanks BO for all the great work and to everyone else that helped put this shindig together.. I had a great time...

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Stuart took a couple of really nice ones of my banner. When he gets home, I'm sure he'll put them up.
> 
> I hope I'm not as scary looking in real life as I appear in these pics!!!!  :uhoh:


Yeah! YOu sure lived up to your name.  (Its a good thing) I had a fantastic time so much so I was sweating during the game working those noise sticks (or whatever those things were called)

Stuart


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*damn*

*nope*
go lakers!!!!! beat the trailblazers

You are better than this grizzo; it is not necessary and only starts problems. Consider this your official warning. Stop with this kind of behavior or you will be suspended.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So are we going to do this again and who is in charge? I wanna go again this Saturday!!!!! :grinning:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*my turn*

Sorry for my lateness (i'm sure you are used to that by now CFFI) without further wait, here are my photos (all 5-7 of them)

This first one is boring but hey it was my first time at the place... cut a sabonisfan a break...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: my turn*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Sorry for my lateness (i'm sure you are used to that by now CFFI) without further wait, here are my photos (all 5-7 of them)
> 
> This first one is boring but hey it was my first time at the place... cut a sabonisfan a break...


waiting....waiting...waiting....


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#2 a view from our great seats...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: my turn*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> waiting....waiting...waiting....



Stupid photos.... too big.. in size... need... to... break them... down... 

darn it.

Stuart


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*s a b a s 11* - Do you plan to make it to next year's game? I didn't get a chance to talk to you much!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#3 the snapper... he seemed so uncomfortable, not because of us, but it just seemed like he didn't shower and felt dirty or something... who knows.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> *s a b a s 11* - Do you plan to make it to next year's game? I didn't get a chance to talk to you much!


Yeah... depends on work (blah hate working)... not just for the Blazer game, but Portland has no sales tax! I regret not being able to make it for Cucina Cucina... maybe next time?

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#4 The SABONIS BANNER... I tried making it look better but I just couldn't... sorry CFFI.. this was the best of the two. As long as Sabonis was able to read it right?...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#5 urgh. hate this photo of me... but enough of my narcissism will post it for CFFI's benefit.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#6 Big Red on the Big Screen!!!!!!!

!!!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

#7 Last but not least...

TheWanker, his gal, Myself, CFFI and her hubby.

Nothing like a fifth wheel at the Blazer game.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I have more photos but they are almost exactly as the above but worse! Most of them are blurry pics of the Rose Garden. Next year i'll get there at a decent time to take more pics... 

Again my appreciation for all those that put this together, with special thanks to Blazer Outsider.

cheers,

STuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> #4 The SABONIS BANNER... I tried making it look better but I just couldn't... sorry CFFI.. this was the best of the two. As long as Sabonis was able to read it right?...


Actually, I think this one turned out pretty good. Lots better than the ones anyone else took of it! 

And, yes.....just as long as Sabonis could read it!!! :yes: 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> #5 urgh. hate this photo of me... but enough of my narcissism will post it for CFFI's benefit.


Heh heh heh....Well I guess we are even cuz I hate this photo of ME!!! :sour:

I think it's a nice one of you, though! 

Thanks for posting it, also.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Nothing like a fifth wheel at the Blazer game.


Actually, I think it was Crazy Jim From Idaho that was the 5th wheel!!! 

(Don't tell him I said that. He has been telling all our friends that he actually had a good time at the game. Could have fooled me! :laugh: )


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Whow Is This?*

The Wanker's wife took this shot at the Cucina party and I don't recall seeing her at the game. Was this just some "innocent bystander"? :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Darn I can't see any of the pictures. I'm sure you guys had a blast though! :djparty:


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh now I see the pictures! That looked like alot of fun.  Wish I was there too!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*My how things have changed in 6 months!!!*

I can't believe it.

Last evening when Jim was leaving to go out of town, he was wearing the *Blazer cap* that he received at the game last Feb.!!!!!!!!!

I was stunned.

He gave me a kiss and with a sly grin said, "Look. I'm wearing my Blazer cap."

I said, "Oh my! Sabonis is coming back for sure!!!!"

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

